# v4l mystery failure

## poly_poly-man

So my wintv-hvr-950 works great with the em2880 drivers... except for one thing... the composite input works fine with my ps2, but not my n64

my n64 used to work fine with it, and it still works with a regular tv... but now whenever it tries to sync the video, whatever v4l program I'm using (usually tvtime) starts dropping frames and locking up

what on earth could cause this?

----------

## poly_poly-man

bump for great justice... it seems no one knows what's wrong?  :Sad: 

----------

